# Clouldy Water Problem



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

I recently had a crack in my aquarium and so had to empty it, reseal and then refill it. When i filled it back up though, I barely put anything in it, two face pieecs of wood to be exact, and my 3 RBPs, but the water seems to be a little cloudly now. I always had crystal clear water, and now all of a sudden its a little foggy in there. Is this common after using silicone to repair a crack?

Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What type of silicone did you use and how long did you let it cure or dry ?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

I cant remember the name, i bought it at my LFS. it was silicone made for aquariums, not silicone from a hardware store. I let it dry forabout 28 hours


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

in that case, I would guess its a mini cycle or bacterial bloom.... keep up on water changes pretty hard for the next few weeks and it should clear up.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ægir said:


> in that case, I would guess its a mini cycle or bacterial bloom.... keep up on water changes pretty hard for the next few weeks and it should clear up.


my thoughts too. give it a week and let us know how it is


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

perfect thanks guys, will do frequent water changes and let you know how it looks in about a week or two


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

good deal. good luck man i know it can be a pain in the but. so long as the fish are healthy thats what really counts


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

Hope that it won't leak again. Good luck!


----------



## Rhomadeas (Feb 17, 2013)

+1
Leaking tanks suck!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

leakin tanks are awful. i had a seal bust on me when i first started keeping tanks. i must have been 13-14 years old. luckily it was just a 29 gallon tank but awful mess none the less. properly setting new adhesive will do the trick as long as no glass is broken.


----------

